# butter board?



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

sorry if i posted in the wrong place but i was torn on whether i should post here or general talk 

ANYhoo on with the show.
So my predicament would be that i'm in need of a new butter board. the board i have right now, the good old trust m3 discord, is too stiff for my taste, its actually pretty damn stiff, and i think its time to go up to another board. i was looking into banana's previously and i posted a thread about that. BUT the reason why i posted another thread is to look at any other kind of butter board.
so far i know that the ride kink is really nice. the banana is nice, but unavailable , the rome artifact looks nice. any other suggestions? (OH and i don't have a real good paying job atm so more bang for the buck would be best case scenario!)


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

no no other suggestions

rome artifact

soft as shit!


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

K2 WWW nice and buttery


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

whaaaat! my friend has a www and he says that its REALLY really stiff. i've seen him ride on it and it looks stiff


----------



## Minger (Jan 24, 2008)

I think WWW and Artifact are two of the softest boards out there.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

Capita Stairmaster. Can pick up an 08 Stairmaster for $160 right now. I just bought 1 a couple days ago for my jib board.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

colortv said:


> whaaaat! my friend has a www and he says that its REALLY really stiff. i've seen him ride on it and it looks stiff


The only way that board could be stiff for someone is if they are somewhere like 75lbs UNDER the mfg's recomended weight. 

The WWW is one of the *softest* boards made.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

yea that could be it. i think thats definitely it actually the guy that rides it is a skinny dude. he's like 6'1" and weighs like 120 pounds. im gonna get to try out a skate banana in a bit so im gonna see how that works. well now that i know the whole deal about the www ill probably look into that. which one of these boards would you guys suggest buying? like most bang for the buck wise


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

colortv said:


> yea that could be it. i think thats definitely it actually the guy that rides it is a skinny dude. he's like 6'1" and weighs like 120 pounds. im gonna get to try out a skate banana in a bit so im gonna see how that works. well now that i know the whole deal about the www ill probably look into that. which one of these boards would you guys suggest buying? like most bang for the buck wise


I think the Kink is the cheapest but I'd personally go with the WWW, that thing looks absolutely nasty and it's a quality board. I was never interested in buying a banana but I hear it's like finding a needle in a haystack, especially late in the season so good luck with that if that's what you decide to do. How long is your friends WWW? Because yeah he must be a feather if he thinks its stiff. Is it possible that he's tall and bought his board based on height rather than weight?


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

yea like i said he's 6'1 and he's skinny as hell. he bought the board according to height and i talked to a friend of mine, who's an amateur snowboarder (not like "LOL 3rd TIMESNOWBOARDING LAWL") and he was like wtf D:? should be bendy as hell. im tempted to take his board out for a run and abuse itttt, butter wise that is


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

i heard stairmaster surprisely a bit on stiffer side, can any1 confirm this?


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

i would deffinitly get the www super soft and halfway cheap too


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Minger said:


> I think WWW and Artifact are two of the softest boards out there.


For sure, and the Kink too. I've heard good things about the Stairmaster, but I've never personally used it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

*Fun-Kink*

If you can find one, consider the Bataleon Fun-Kink.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm in a similar predicament. I am looking into a Rome Agent, but wonder how soft it is versus the Artifact. My current board is a Forum Recon and for the life of me I can't find any stiffness comparisons between the Recon and the Agent or Artifact. I want a park board that I can ride mountain with so that's why I'm leaning towards the Agent, but if it's as stiff as my Recon I'd probably go for the Artifact instead. Anyone in the know on this one?


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

TNT said:


> I want a park board that I can ride mountain with so that's why I'm leaning towards the Agent, but if it's as stiff as my Recon I'd probably go for the Artifact instead. Anyone in the know on this one?


Artifact is like one of the softest boards made. You wont have much "mountain" fun with that thing. However, there is a deck you didn't mention that might be just up your alley:

Rome Graft Snowboard | Rome Snowboard Design Syndicate 2008


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

I had looked at the graft one time before when you mentioned it and failed to realize it's more what I'm looking for than the agent. I only just found a decent comparison on it and think that's what I'll be getting. Thanks Sedition.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

TNT said:


> I had looked at the graft one time before when you mentioned it and failed to realize it's more what I'm looking for than the agent. I only just found a decent comparison on it and think that's what I'll be getting. Thanks Sedition.


No problem, glad to be of help. Super fun board, too.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

I've hear Technine board's are the softest out there.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

I have a TRS MTX which works great for jumps and all mountain riding but is stiff and very nice (I don't want to scratch her, I almost cried the last time I ran over a rock). The Rome Artifact looks like it'd be a good board for hitting the rails and smaller jumps (maybe pipe- I tend to rim slide more than I air out) but I was wondering if there was anything besides the Kink that was cheaper than the artifact that would still let me butter without any effort, while not costing so much that I'd feel bad scratching the hell out of it on a botched rail/rock/etc run.

I was thinking of getting a Burton Shawn White Collection 52 board, it seems nice and flexy, and considering I only weigh ~150 at 5'10" I was thinking it might be a good choice. Although it's labeled as a kids board and I'm not sure what that means.

Edit: I haven't seen anyone mention the Burton Blunt but its supposed to be a good jib stick too right?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

Something to remember about the WWW is that it's designed to be ridden up to 5cm shorter than your normal park board. In other words, if you normally ride a 155 in the park then you should be on the 152 WWW.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

this is true. i remember talking to my friend about this. 
the friend with the www rode it all week in mammoth and didn't have a single problem, other than his Flow NXT's which broke on him a whopping 5 times in one day, he was playing in the park pretty much 24/7 and it performed very well.

OH ON A SIDE NOTE! nother friend of mine who rides a banana, yaaaay bananas!, has been riding his for somewhere around 85+ days and its torn to shreds. the top layer on the nose is peeling off and his sides are split to shit. he rides it VERY hard though. just wanted to put it out there.


----------



## buttchunx (Feb 16, 2008)

id go with a bataleon fun kink or evil twin


----------



## paintball_karl (Feb 9, 2008)

dingozlife said:


> i heard stairmaster surprisely a bit on stiffer side, can any1 confirm this?


im riding a stairmaster now. a lot more pop and flex then my old board but you're right. its actually more stiff then expected. i never really experienced a flexible board until today(older indoor survival i believe). soo much more flex then a stairmaster. to be honest its pretty difficult to even butter on a stairmaster, for me at least. still a great jib board.


----------

